# Childless this Christmas ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[size=12pt]*Christmas Is one of the hardest times of the year for a couple trying to concieve.
* 
​

As Christmas is for Kids (so everyone says) its a time to have fun and be merry, to be with family.
So having no children can be really hard, as we dont feel fun nor merry as we clock up another year of treatments and investigations, of fending off well meaning and sometimes rude questions about our childlessness
even buying gifts for family and friends is tinged with sadness.

When you see cards for grandparents, knowing you cant buy them for your own parents from your Children, laying a table for two, when your siblings are reproducing like rabbits, all you can do is sit and cry, asking yourself over and over WHY!
Why me, Why us.

I dont have the answer, I dont have the key to your happiness, I do have Compassion and Empathy for the way your feeling, and I am here, 24/7 who am I?

I am an Fertility Friends member, here to help and understand, I will prove your not alone in how your thinking and feeling, 
because chances are I've felt the same way too 
I can help you smile through those tears, and get you through christmas and into a new year and then maybe 
I will see your dreams come true  and you will see mine.

So come on post hello, and begin to feel part of an exclusive club,
Some of us have been blessed but we are still here for we know the struggles your facing and how hard we fought to overcome them, and we are here to help you too

~Dizzi~


FOR INFO/PRACTICAL HELP CLICK HERE


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Dizzi - What a wonderful heartfelt post.  Merry Christmas and much love for 2007 may the whole of FF get there hearts desire!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Feel Free to add your thoughts here 
and to post as a new member click *New Topic * from the Link below
CLICK HERE​


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Dizzi,
Thak you for that message. It is the way I feel too. We had our first attempt at ICSI just recently and found out it failed 10 days ago. I didn't feel like doing anything for christmas. Cards go unwritten and if I hadn't already bought presents for people I wouldn't have bothered with that either  .
Dh taking me for a slap up meal at a posh restaurant middle of next week to draw a line under this treatment and get ready to start afresh in April.
Life goes on and we have to pick ourselves up and get back on the ride!

Karen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Karen

Enjoy your Time with DH at your slap up meal, and post again from the link above to introduce yourself properly 

~Dizzi~


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dizzi
As just posted a PM to you - you are an amazing woman, such a busy day job and then on here offering support to millions
your post brought tears to my eyes and I wish each and every one of you lots of love and luck for 07
I am blessed with one upstairs in bed but all I want is another - when I read your posts it kicks me back into reality and makes me realise I have been mourning a loss of not being able to have a biological other but at least I have a chance and I have one and I need to get back out there and help others - promise I will help again soon on the intros board and dizzi thanks for always being there and please let me know when you need a bolster too as you must need it too.
lots of love
susie


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Dizzi babes,
you really are a special lady, I hope that you get your dream in 2007 babes.
XX 
Merry Christmas
MrsHope X


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Dizzi
Your words hit the nail on the head and they were written with such love and compassion. Thankyou for all your support and you are doing an amazing job! have a wondeful christmas and a truly magical new year
love pobby xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you
Its not I Dizzi though, its all of *YOU * and thats everyone Tony, Mel, Admin, Mods, and our professional members  
our online community here helping and supporting one another and new members 24/7

~Dizzi~


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dizzi and all you girls (and boys) out there- Happy Christmas and all the best for 07.
We are all here for each other so welcome to the site if you are browsing today 25/12/06 !!
Try and have fun this chrimbo and new year and we will get back to our good behaviour in 07.
lots of love and luck
susie


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

I just wanted to say that reading your message has brought me to tears.   I had my ET on 11th Dec and was due to test on Christmas Day. This Christmas could have been the happiest day of my life but sadly, the result was negative. We had already made the decision not to spend Christmas Day with my parents - its tradition for all the Grandchildren (11 of them) to open their presents from my Brothers and Sister at my parents house. I really didn't think I could face that if the result was negative. Instead we opted to spend Christmas Day together alone. This turned out to be the best decision as I spent most of Christmas Day either crying or close to tears after getting the negative result.

After reading your message, I'm not feeling as alone - this site is wonderful and is full of so much help and support. 

Hope the New Year brings much happiness to everyone. 

Donna. xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Donna 
I really cant imagaine how har it must be to have the 2ww over Christmas let alone testing on Christmas Day, you must be devastated.
you made the right descion in staying home, I am sorry it was negative, Wishing you lots of 
   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dizzi what a lovely post and a great idea.

You do so much for the site and give support to so many 

Its been hard this christmas seeing my friends with their children but i keep hoping and praying that 2007 will be mine and many others year.

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

what a lovely message xx  im crying xxxx luv ya all and welcome new members xx 

kitty x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Dizzi Dizzi Dizzi each time I am down I can always rely on you to bring me up again. Somehow, if I am sad, I read something you have written and it makes me smile or laugh out loud. And if I am feeling blue, your words make me feel more positive.

I have tried my best to put my childlessness out of my mind this Xmas, but without success. This time next year................... who knows?

I want to thank you Dizzi, and also every other member of FF, for always being here, for always finding a kind word or thought for someone else, even though you all feel down yourselves.

Love and hugs to every single one of you and I truly hope 2007 brings everyones wishes come true

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww Tracy, thank you hun  

I think your pretty special on here too 

I am just glad people are aware they are not alone in having these thoughts and feelings at this time of year,
Last year I was so terribly Low, I was off from work with Depression, this year I feel so much better  

 to All

~Dizzi~


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

I am usually as excited about Xmas as much as the kids! But this year we stayed here (I live in Scotland-but I'm from Barnsley) this year as I didn't want to go home. I lost my mam in May (only 64) and this is the 1st Xmas without her, I only have one sister, who has 1 son (who's 14) and she's not having any more children. So, this yr it was just me and my BF. It was horrible, I nearly took the decorations down on Boxing day-it just didn't feel right. I so wanted to give my mam another grandchild before she died. My BF's parents are both dead, so the only grandparent for any children I may have is my Dad-I want to have a baby before he passes on too (hopefully not for a long time!). we are both in our early 30's and feel as though we should have started pushing the Doc at least 5 yrs ago! Sorry for the whinge, its just this Xmas has been hard, especially seeing all the kids out on their new bikes etc..........

Anyway-2006 has been a bloody horrible year and I hope that 2007 will bring me and all of you   !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Foxybaby hun 

I really do understand where you are comming from hun,
Just take it easy.

Cherish the special time you had as a couple,
and believe that one day it will be your kids on their new bikes  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Foxybaby,

So sorry to hear about your loss, Christmas really is difficult when you've lost loved ones  

All you can do is go through the motions and eventually you will start to feel better. You are still relatively young so don't despair, hopefully you'll be celebrating Christmas with your own children before too long.   

Dizzi & Donna - you're postings really struck a cord with me. We've just done our first IVF and discovered Boxing Day that it hadn't worked. We had relatives staying with us so had to put a brave face on it all. For once thought we might have had some good news at Christmas but guess it wasn't to be.   Will be glad to get  into 2007 .......

CG x


----------



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

All these posts are so comforting.  Christmas was tough for us too.  My period was due on 28th - it didn't arrive untill the 31st - you can imagine my excitment in between and my complete and utter devastation New Year's Eve.  Well meaning friends sending New Year greeting texts and all I wanted to do was crawl in a hole and dissapear - I felt such a failure.

Spent the evening with a couple who have been through infertility (but who happliy now have their bundle of joy) and as the chimes rang at mid-night I pulled myself together with the resolution to not be sad and to crack on (well, I did a good job of pretending anyway).

Have come back to work and one of the girls in the office is expecting (after hardly trying) so I now have to deal with her growing week by week.

We all have to go through such rotten things, but its good to know we are not alone and we can come here and whinge and moan as much as we like without worrying about what people think - because we're all (more or less) in the same boat.

Good luck all for 2007!

XXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tilly


I am sorry youve had a tough time over Christmas/New Year 
It really is difficult when your body decides its going to play tricks too, I know that the mind is powerful and it can trick you which seems to be the case here, for the new year you need it to focus   for your own sucsess.

I am working with a woman who is 20 wks ish pg and too boot shes slim so the bump hardly shows! 
and Ive noticed conversations change slightly when I am around, she herself has been really senastive, telling me herself and not encouraging baby talk when we are in the staff room, and although it makes me sad for us both, I am truely grateful.

Wishing you lots of   for 2007 too!
~Dizzi~


----------

